# Great camera sale: Handy Man Special



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Our local Mr. Rooter is selling off some of their finer equipment.
You should be able to cobble all this together into one camera.
(or just buy one good camera)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/6084279913.html


:whistling2:

:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

"We've moved on to bigger and newer....".........:laughing: {so here is our old, non-working junk for $1000 bucks, take it off of our hands.}


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Our hack plumber wanna be's have broken all of these components, please give us money for this junk.


----------

